# Is Calorie Counting Truly Necessary For Fat Loss?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the million-dollar question…do you REALLY have to count calories to lose fat? It’s something very few peopleLIKE to do but is it something that everybody SHOULD be doing to maximize fat-loss results? And without further ado, the answer is yes…and no! Allow me to explain…Calorie-counting is one of those things that you either [...]

*Read More...*


----------

